# Dragon identification



## Kitah (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, the past week I spent out on some chicken farms doing experience for my unviersity course.. on one of the days I went out to my uncles farms, and found this little guy.. Have no idea what he is, any ideas? Over the week I didnt see too many other reptiles.. just a large bearded dragon basking on the road and a red bellied black, also basking on the road. no pictures of either unfortunately.


----------



## Dragontamer (Dec 9, 2007)

it looks like a jacky dragon


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 9, 2007)

either a mountain dragon or jacky dragon


----------



## Brettix (Dec 9, 2007)

its called a burns dragon.(Amphibolurus burnsi)


----------



## eipper (Dec 10, 2007)

Where about was the photo taken (nearest town)..its definately an Amphibolurus

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Clarky (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like a jacky to me...


----------



## Kitah (Dec 10, 2007)

This guy was near Millmerran/Pittsworth area... west of Toowoomba. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd say a Burns also, they look similar to Gilbert's but have the crest on the head.

Simone.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 10, 2007)

You mean there is actually a living animal in Millmerran? I thought that place was like the moon!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol, I didnt mind it out there, actually! heap of wildlife, especially birds (im a bird nut.. theres princess parrots, red wings, sulphur cresteds, galahs, corellas etc out there...), saw a large beardie, red bellied black, this lil guy pictured here, and my uncle said he see's a lot of snakes; tigers, red bellieds, browns (came across a brown while i was there last week, actually)


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 10, 2007)

my guess is mountain dragon


----------



## JasonL (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm going with a Jacky.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree with those that said Burns Dragon- looks exactly like one to me.


----------



## blueys (Dec 11, 2007)

i agree with jacky dragon


----------



## geckodan (Dec 11, 2007)

Burns Dragon


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 11, 2007)

xshadowx said:


> Lol, I didnt mind it out there, actually! heap of wildlife, especially birds (im a bird nut.. theres princess parrots, red wings, sulphur cresteds, galahs, corellas etc out there...), saw a large beardie, red bellied black, this lil guy pictured here, and my uncle said he see's a lot of snakes; tigers, red bellieds, browns (came across a brown while i was there last week, actually)



Princess Parrots? do you regularly see them there?

-H


----------



## Brettix (Dec 11, 2007)

Burns,baby burns !


----------



## lector (Dec 11, 2007)

Amphibolurus Lectorii


----------



## mickydrippin (Dec 11, 2007)

burns dragon going on the head shape and white under the bottom lip
drippin


----------



## longirostris (Dec 11, 2007)

*dragon ID*

I keep jacky's, mountain dragons and burns dragons and as far as I can tell it looks like a burns dragon.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 11, 2007)

*My Burns Dragon*

My Burns Dragon.....

Simone.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice, lite colour phase


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 11, 2007)

yeh its a burns,not alot of jackys have them stripes(that i have senn)


----------



## Kitah (Dec 12, 2007)

awesome, burns it is! with the princess parrots.. I saw them twice while i was out there for the week... my uncle said theres usually about 4 pairs of them. 


thanks again guys!~


----------

